# 1995 Renault Trafic Autosleeper



## Deleted member 10329

Well I've always faniced a camper, normally thinking self build on a Hiace or similar but as is often the way there's always somethings in life that  just happen to fall into place and it has for me and all from a chance comment whilst on holiday in the BMW..






Turns out the couple who owned the self catering cottage we rented were very much 'outdoors' people and happed to own a motorhome.

Didn't think much of it initially, but I've always fancied a small motorhome myself, ideal for racing weekend away and walking holidays so during the course of the week when we spoke I mentioned said motorhome - Renault Trafic Autosleeper - never the less and admitted I'd always fancied something of it's ilk. 

Just before we left they said it might be for sale - they were looking for something a little newer and it needed a bit of work (front crossmember amongst other areas were rather rusty - like the side door channel)but they would use it for the summer and then get - admitted I would be interested and would they let me have first dibs on it.

After the holiday I have a little bit of a think and reckon it's worth going for if the price is right - and by right I'm thinking strip and scrap rehousing the interior fittings to a more solid body if pushed. So I drop them an email with a cheely lowih bid and forget thinking I've insulted my former hosts - however earlier this week, some 3/4 weeks after I originally asked it appears I'm now the proud(!?) owner of this.....

















And all this for little more than the price of a decent quality 2 person tent , considering it's an elevating roof 4 berth model - however there are a couple of rather crispy bits...




The crossmember has rotted out completely - couldn't believe it wasn't really there anymore.




...and the sliding side door channel has rotted away so presently the door can't be opened.

Now the catch - I can't pick it up until November and it's in the Isle of Man - so there's a real road trip to be had there - I'm based in Scunthorpe so there's a few miles to clear before I get it home......can't wait!!!


----------



## herbenny

Hi 

We are the proud owners of a Renault Trafic too and like yourselves we had no intention of purchasing one of these.  Ours is 1989 so quite a few years older but immaculate in every way.  Mechanically sound and not a mark on the body work we have been so very lucky.  I always say its the best impulsive decision we ever made.  Hope your trip goes well when you go and collect and you have many fun times in it.:drive:  Hope to see more photos along the way 

Jac


----------



## Deleted member 10329

......and the Autosleeper Rimini is now parked safetly in my custody.......:banana:

Over the last couple of days I've been over to IoM to collect - train to Morcambe, footpower to Heysham overnight ferry to Douglas, morning bus to Peel - then more foorwork to Dalby and i was mine. An adventure of very little drama.

Few jobs identified, new clutch can't be far away and the drivers seat needs respringing, radion doesn't work plus the welding previously outlined otherwise it behaved imbeccably on it's inaugural journey under my stewardship.

Just need the weather to break so I can start the jobs.......


----------



## chipie

*safely back*

glad to see you got your project back to sunny sunny lol hope you keep us updated with the progress
andy (fellow scunny)


----------



## Deleted member 5759

Well done, once she is sorted, you will really enjoy.

Peter


----------



## cooljules

IronMighty07 said:


> ......and the Autosleeper Rimini is now parked safetly in my custody.......:banana:
> 
> Over the last couple of days I've been over to IoM to collect - train to Morcambe, footpower to Heysham overnight ferry to Douglas, morning bus to Peel - then more foorwork to Dalby and i was mine. An adventure of very little drama.
> 
> Few jobs identified, new clutch can't be far away and the drivers seat needs respringing, radion doesn't work plus the welding previously outlined otherwise it behaved imbeccably on it's inaugural journey under my stewardship.
> 
> Just need the weather to break so I can start the jobs.......



i would have prefered your e34 lol.     dont like your van (cos its french) but hope you have good times in it and make it how you want it.   thats what i like about old vans, each one can be totally diff


----------



## Deleted member 10329

Recently got out in the yard to starting doing some actual work on this , and first up, get into the back doors - a little force broke open the upper latch, the connecting link from the handle had popped off and the latch was broken(still trying to find a s/h example - so anyone know of one being broken please?).  

So then finally I got round to having a proper look at the corrosion, I'd been lucky a flick around body parts unearthed a s/h front crossmember for fair money and I knew they existing one was bad, but until I pulled it off(thankfully it's a bolt on unit, something that wasn't obvious until I starting stripping things back).








Which I thinks shows the extent of the problem - but fortunately easily fixed..

Elsewher, and mainly around the RH front corner an incredible amount of surface rust, sure the odd hole but nothing too heavy....




Sadly things went down hill from then.... I hooked off the outer wing which revealed a rotten panel which led to the inner wheel arch and more holes . All reasonably accessible with a welding torch but after the elation of earlier in the day a very disappointing end.

The broken dummy blinker issue now solved and I'm waiting for these to wing their way across from Poland courtesy of ebay - and only just more expensive than UK s/h ones for brand new(fingers crossed I don't get burnt on them now....)

Aiming to get this complete and ready for MoT by the end of July and perhaps a short jolly in August so going to keep the mojo working on this...


----------

